# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  عندي سؤال جريء

## برنسيسه

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال جريء لكني مضطره اساله 
ليه بعد الجماع لاااااااازم الاغتسال ؟؟ اذا كان عشان النجاسه فشنو سبب النجاسه ؟؟هل هو مني الرجل؟؟  او مجرد الممارسه هي الي توجب الغسل ؟؟واذا حدث الجماع باستخدام الواقي ومن دون ان تنتهي الزوجه فهل تعتبر ايضا نجسه ؟؟ اتمنى الافاده بشكل واااضح والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أختي الكريمة برنسيسة 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
سؤالك لم يكن جريئ بقدر ما هو إستفسار عن أمر من أمور الطهارة أنتي تجهلية وهذا مايجب على كل إنسان أن يسأل في أمور دينه  عما يجهل 
لذالك حتى تكون الإجابة وافية وتنتفعي بها سأنقل سؤالك للمنتدى الإسلامي

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكوووووره حبيبتي والله يعطيك العافيه 
انتظر الافاده

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا خيتو برنسيسة 


ان شاء الله راح اجيب لك اجوبة على اسئلتك 


امهليني اشوية

----------


## برنسيسه

في انتظارك ام محمد

----------


## نور الهدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين* 


*اخية برنسيسة اليك الجواب وان شاء الله يكون وافي* 



*اولا من الناحية الشرعية , الجنابة لها سببان , السبب الاول : هو ما يعبر عنه بالدخول الكامل حتى ولو لم يكن هناك انزال , والسبب الثاني : هو خروج الماء من العضو وهو المني , وهذا مما لا اشكال فيه بالنسبة للرجل , اما بالنسبة للنساء فهناك نظرية تقول _ ولعلها محل تسالم عند اغلب الاطباء ان لم يكن كلهم . ان المرأة ليست كالرجل من جهة انه ليس عندها مني مثله , وما يخرج عند المداعبة ليس هو مني , وعلى فرض وجود مني عندها , فان من الصعب تميييزه عن هذه الرطوبه التي تخرج عند المداعبة , فإذا عرفت المرأة ان الخارج ليس منيا فلا جنابة , واذا شكت في كون الماء الذي خرج هل هو مني او لا فانها تبني على الطهارة , وليس عليها غسل في هذه الحالة* 

*المهم ان الفكرة العامة هكذا , الرجل والمرأة سواء ان خرج الماء المخصوص فهناك جنابة , وان لم يخرج فلا جنابة* 

*فلو احتلم احد ما ولم يخرج منه الماء فلا يغتسل* 

*غسل الجنابة في غير مسألة الدخول سواء بالنسبة للرجل او المرأة متوقف على خروج الماء وهو المني , فان علمنا بخروجه نحكم بوجوب الغسل , واذا علمنا بعدم خروجه فليس هناك غسل ... اذا شككنا هل خرج هناك ماء بعد الوصول الى حالة اللذه ... فمع الشك تبنى على الطهارة .*
*هذه هي القاعدة العامة ويجب ان تكون معروفة لدى الرجال والنساء سواء كن فتيات او نساء متزوجات* 

*هذي نقطة* 


*والنقطة الثانية* 

*مسألة الغسل فانه لا يمثل تعبيرا عن قذارة معنوية , بل الاسلام يشير الى ان الانسان عندما يجنب فان جسده يشارك في عملية الجنابة , فلذلك كان الغسل يمثل نوعا من الطهارة الروحية الجسدية التي توحي للانسان بالنقاء وبالصفاء الذي يتحرر فيه من الاستغراق في الجانب الجسدي* 

*هذا من جهة , ومن جهة ثانية فان الاسلام يعتبر المني نجسا تماما كما يعتبر البول نجسا , ولما كان الجسد كله يشارك بحسب طبيعة العملية الجنسية باخراج المني , فكأن الجسد كله يمني , ولهذا تكون المسألة متصلة بالجانب الجسدي ايحائيا اكثر من اتصالها بالجانب الروحي .*

*اذا كان الفقهاء يقولون بان الجنابة توجب نوع ظلمة في النفس وما الى ذلك , فانه استنتاج من هذا , وليس شيئا اصيلا بالحكم الشرعي , وهناك فرق ما بين ان الجنابة تمثل قذارة الروح , وبين ان تمثل معنى ايحائيا لقذارة الجسد*

*ومن هنا نجد ان غسل الجنابة لا يجب لنفسه , وانما يجب لاجل الصلاة ولكل ما يشترط في حال الدخول فيه الطهارة , غاية ما هناك ان هناك طهارة خبيثة , وهناك طهارة حديثة , والطهارة الخبيثة هي الطهارة من النجاسات المادية المباشرة مثل البول والدم وغيرها , واما الطهارة الحديثة فهي تنطلق من حالة يشارك الجسد فيها النفس .*

*ان الاسلام يريد للانسان ان تتجدد حالته الجسدية بالغسل بالماء , وحالته النفسية بالانفتاح بالطهارة على اساس التقرب الى الله , حيث تتحول الطهارة الى معنى في الروح , من حيث انها تقرب من الله والى ممارسة في الجسد* 

*فهي طهارة روحية وذلك ان يشترط فيها ان تكون قربة الى الله تعالى* 

*فسوء كان هناك اكمال من جهة المرأة او لا يجب عليها الغسل وحتى لو كان هناك واقي* 


*والمفروض اخية انك تراجعي للمقلد الذي تقلدينه عشان تكوني على بينه اكثر* 

*وان شاء الله اكون جاوبتك على اسئلتك واذا كنت تحبي تستفسري احنا في الخدمة ان شاء الله وتحت امرك اخية* 


*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكووره والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
لكن مااازلت اتسال هل معنى ذالك ان حدوث الجماع باستخدام واقي ذكري لايوجب الاغتسال بالنسبه للزوجه ؟؟ طالما ان المني نجس ؟؟ اتمنى اني القى اجاابه اكيده بعيده عن الشك 
بالنسبه الى الرجوع الى المقلد الحقيقه ان لدي الكثير من الاساله لكني اخجل من طرحها على شيخ في التلفون  :embarrest:

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا فيش اخية برنسيسة 

ولا حياء في الدين 


خيتو شوفي دام ان صار اتصال مباشر بين الزوجين حتى لو كان هناك مانع ذكري ( مدري شنو تقصدي بامانع الذكري ) 

يالله بصير قليلة حيا وبحط لك جواب 

اذا كان في ادخال يعني اتصال مباشر لازم بيكون على الزوجة غسل حتى لو ما صار انزال داخل الرحم 

مجرد الاتصال والادخال يوجب الغسل 

هذا الي اعرفه وان شاء الله يكون هو الجواب الي تنتظرينه 

والاخ شبكة قال انه بيكلم الشيخ حسين ( المتامل ) وان شاء الله بيرد على اسئلتك 


واذا كان عندك اسئلة ثانية طرحيها والاخوان والاخوات الاعضاء ان شاء الله بيكونون في خدمتش تراهم كلهم طيبين ويحبون يخدمون

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكوووووووووووووووره حبيبتي والله يعطيك الف عاافيه ماقصرتي

----------


## hiclas

السلام عليكم
اشكر اختي الكريمة ام محمد على الجهد الكبير هذا ويبقى طرح الفتوى:
رأي الشرع في غسل الجنابة
يجب غسل الجنابة بمجرد ادخال رأس القضيب للرجل فهنا يجب الغسل الى كلا المرأة والرجل سواء كان في انزال لماء الرجل والمرأة أو لا...ز فالغسل لوقوع الجماع قبل كل شيء لا الى الاستمناء فقط.
ارجو قد وفقت في التوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.

----------

